# Largest number of fry you've seen dropped?



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just had a Swordtail give birth today and I lost count at 70. Thought she was done and saw a few more in the tank she was in. So at least 75. She was huge!!

She had them in a breeder container in my 125gal and I transferred them all to a 75gal where the plants are much more dense. I saw a few get eaten right off the bat. Should have prepared some peas for them first to keep them occupied.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

i have a mature female guppy pushing 3 inches that gives me about 90 a drop ^_^..this pic was after she already dropped 2 dozen or so in the main tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wish I could grow Gups that big.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Wish I could grow Gups that big.


^_^ with good food and clean water is just takes time..these girls were given to me mostly full grown..and iv had them about a year. so they are any where between 1 1/2 years -2 so..just takes time.

i have 5 females and 2 males in a 10 gallon planted tank ^_^ they are my baby making machines..spoiled to.


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

I wonder how many my 2 gups willhave, if any survive


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

Guppy_lover367 said:


> I wonder how many my 2 gups willhave, if any survive


how big are they? it depends on size and genetics of the parents...small female can start out at 1-3 then grow as she gets older....live plants or even fake ones will help the fry hide..lots of decoration and hiding places...floating plants ext.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope at least a few baby swordtails made it, but I haven't seen one since a few hours after I let them go in the tank. I made a terrible mistake by letting those fish go in the 75gal tank so early. Should have kept them in the baby net for about a week. Although, 70+ swordtails would be a little much for me to keep. I usually don't use a breeder net. I only did it because the 125gal she is in is very open and a lot of big eaters (Mollies/Swordtails) are in that tank. Only about 20 plants in a 125gal tank.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

As my guppies got bigger they just had bigger babies but not that many more, funny.


----------



## J-RAD (Nov 22, 2010)

really cool im waiting for two of my guppies to give birth hope i can get 70 or more!


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

My 1.5 inch female just dropped 18, thats the most I've seen. The other 2 females have dropped 9 and 10 fry at a time.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

My molly just gave birth to 20, and my female guppy (which looks exactly like Kaosu's) is about 2-2.5 inches should be giving birth in about 4-6 days, she is giant, hopefully shes gunna drop a lot!!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I recently had a Gambusia drop 15-20 she is about an inch to 1 1/4 inches


----------



## webgeek (Feb 15, 2011)

The latest drop was for around 50+. In the earlier instant, i got 30+


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

since you know alot about swordtails can u give me some advice on breeding thme? i just bought a nice pair of red velvets they are beautiful and massive biggest ive ever seen in stores i breeed guppies but at one point saw a pair somewhere and wanted them so...


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

The big guppy i posted only had about 13 that I can see. I guess she is always gunna look fat.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

One of my female guppies dropped 14 last night she is still pretty big as well, ive also got another 2 heavily pregnant females so hopefully they should be dropped in the next few days


----------



## webgeek (Feb 15, 2011)

GuppyNGoldfish said:


> The big guppy i posted only had about 13 that I can see. I guess she is always gunna look fat.


May be she didnt drop all of them yet. It so happened with my molly too. 10 of them are dropped and they are super strong. A month later it dropped 30+ and they are little mean and thin. So, if few are dropped, they surely are the stronger ones.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

the first time she dropped she only had 9 that i saw. and she was still pretty fat. she gets harassed by the 2 males guppies the most tho. she has her babies at night when everyone is quiet and sleeping. i dont think fry can live inside a female guppy for 2 months, so i think shes just a bigger gup.


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

One of my female Lyretail Mollies gave birth to 50+ fry and they all survived.


----------



## rsutoratosu (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you guys using power filters or just the box filter for these fry tank ?


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

I had a huge female drop 109 fry...


----------



## Melody (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all! I thought you might find it interesting that the American Livebearer Association brood record for domestic Swordtails is a whopping 398! With the females giving birth every 4-6 weeks and their offspring becoming breeders themselves in three months or so, you can understand how easy it is to get in way over your head. 

Livebearers are a lot of fun if you can accommodate their breeding though.


----------



## bcbigbud420 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have 2 females that I have seen drop 40-50 at once


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

I had one female a few years ago drop forty, somethign went wrong during the birth and she didn't make it for very long after. not sure what happened, she just stopped swimming and would lay on her side. she was pretty young tod rop that many though 3-4 months.


----------

